# Rear valance off R-line beetle



## 2012BeetleT (Oct 8, 2012)

Has anyone put the r-line rear valance on their non-r-line beetle? I ordered one last week, and they're back order for a couple weeks...can't wait. If anyone has one on their car, what do you guys think? Any pics?


----------



## 12TURBO (Jul 29, 2012)

How much was the part? I was thinking of modding this valance by blocking off the out side cut outs and add a center opening like in the Golf R or Porsche Cayman S.


----------



## 2012BeetleT (Oct 8, 2012)

It was $270 at my local dealer. Too bad I have to wait another week or so lol. 
Part Number: 5C0071611B GRU


----------



## frago23 (May 5, 2014)

Mine is at the paint shop!!!! 
I've decided to go from plastic to gloss black finish
Normally it will be ready next tuesday and will post some pics for you if you want to...


----------



## 12TURBO (Jul 29, 2012)

frago23 said:


> Mine is at the paint shop!!!!
> I've decided to go from plastic to gloss black finish
> Normally it will be ready next tuesday and will post some pics for you if you want to...



Yeah, some pictures would be great. Could you do some close ups aroumd the exhaust cut-outs because I am thinking about blocking these and modding in a center opening. Good luck with your project.


----------



## 2012BeetleT (Oct 8, 2012)

Yeah definitely some pics would be awesome!! How long did to take you to get the part from the dealer?


----------



## frago23 (May 5, 2014)

More than a month cause out of stock..
So you can imagine how excited I am


----------



## frago23 (May 5, 2014)

12TURBO said:


> Yeah, some pictures would be great. Could you do some close ups aroumd the exhaust cut-outs because I am thinking about blocking these and modding in a center opening. Good luck with your project.


So you going to modify the exhaust? Like golf R one?


----------



## 2012BeetleT (Oct 8, 2012)

Damn. That's a long time. They quoted me 2-3 weeks...counting down the days.


----------



## frago23 (May 5, 2014)

Mine told me the same but it tooks definitely longer than that!!! But i totally understand you ,)


----------



## 2012BeetleT (Oct 8, 2012)

Well, I'm crossing my fingers sooner then later haha. How much was yours?


----------



## frago23 (May 5, 2014)

About 350 € including painting! And yours?


----------



## 2012BeetleT (Oct 8, 2012)

$270 not painted


----------



## 12TURBO (Jul 29, 2012)

frago23 said:


> So you going to modify the exhaust? Like golf R one?


Yes, or a maybe closer together like on Porsche Cayman S.


----------



## 12TURBO (Jul 29, 2012)

Is the rear valance from the newest premium convertible Turbo Beetle the same as the rear valance you guys are adding with the exception that the convertible has the exhaust opening all on one side?


----------



## 2012BeetleT (Oct 8, 2012)

I believe so. Same part #


----------



## 2012BeetleT (Oct 8, 2012)

finally got it...painted tomorrow..woohoo


----------



## frago23 (May 5, 2014)

Nice!!!! Dont forget to post some pictures 
Mine is still at the body shop  they are on holidays god damn it...
BTW could you please confirm your reference number? Just to be sure that mine is the same


----------



## 2012BeetleT (Oct 8, 2012)

5C0071611B GRU
I'll post pics later today


----------



## frago23 (May 5, 2014)

2012BeetleT said:


> 5C0071611B GRU
> I'll post pics later today


Thank you!!! It is the same ref. Looking forward to receiving your pictures


----------



## 2012BeetleT (Oct 8, 2012)

finally all done...


----------



## drevaen2 (Nov 22, 2010)

Please , someone make a copy. So pricey for a piece of plastic.


----------



## emulous (Feb 3, 2003)

Looks good :thumbup:


----------



## 2012BeetleT (Oct 8, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## frago23 (May 5, 2014)

That valance looks awesome


----------



## vwdeluxe (Jul 24, 2002)

12TURBO said:


> Is the rear valance from the newest premium convertible Turbo Beetle the same as the rear valance you guys are adding with the exception that the convertible has the exhaust opening all on one side?


The Premium Edition 1.8T and TDI Beetles definitely uses a different rear valance. It has only one cutout on the driver's side for the dual exhaust and it sits more flush with the bumper. 

Your mod looks AWESOME, especially painted gloss black to match the side trim and mirror caps. Congrats!


----------



## emulous (Feb 3, 2003)

vwdeluxe said:


> The Premium Edition 1.8T and TDI Beetles definitely uses a different rear valance. It has only one cutout on the driver's side for the dual exhaust and it sits more flush with the bumper.


Yeah, it's definitely a take on the turbo R-line bumper on the premium models, similar but not the same and not just different cut outs for the different exhaust.










What's also weird is this rear bumper and the R-line turbo rear bumper use different reflectors, the same reflectors that are standard on the European bumpers


----------



## vwdeluxe (Jul 24, 2002)

emulous said:


> Yeah, it's definitely a take on the turbo R-line bumper on the premium models, similar but not the same and not just different cut outs for the different exhaust.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I noticed that about the reflectors last Sunday when I saw a PE TDI Convertible in person. I wonder if there is a rear fog lamp bulb or wiring in there as well, as that is where it is located on the EU models. Hmmmm, I think I need to investigate that a bit further - a trip to the dealer Monday is in order!


----------



## Gommers (Nov 1, 2013)

Definitely on my todo list now.


----------



## 2012BeetleT (Oct 8, 2012)

Totally worth it. Makes it look way more aggressive


----------



## frago23 (May 5, 2014)

2012BeetleT said:


> finally all done...


2012Beetle T Ive got a huge pbm. Ive finally received my rear valance but during install the body shop realized that it doesnt fit to the my R line bumper. ... for got sakes! !! Therefore, could you please confirm if your body shop did smth to adapt the valance??? Have you à R line bumper? Thanks a lot for your help!!


----------



## VRACERW (May 25, 2005)

well his profile says a 2013 beetle t so i would assume he has the non r beetle bumper.


----------



## 2012BeetleT (Oct 8, 2012)

Frago- I don't have the r-line bumper, we had to put some additional screws in to get it to fit. I'll send a pic later. Where is yours not fitting.


----------



## frago23 (May 5, 2014)

The valance is no long enough actually. While put it right on the middle of the bumper, it is impossible to make it fit on the sides, at least 2.5 cm left on each side....


----------



## 2012BeetleT (Oct 8, 2012)

Dude, that sucks. I wonder why it fits differently!? What're you going to do


----------



## SAHRMB (Nov 21, 2013)

I see that you are in Paris. Is it possible that the euro models have slightly different dimensions compared to US? :screwy:


----------



## frago23 (May 5, 2014)

You think so?? Dont really know. For thé moment my VW dealer is trying to find if they made a mistake or if definitely the diffuser do not fit the R line bumper.


----------



## frago23 (May 5, 2014)

Des any one has further comments on this very enoying problem?? My VW dealer is uncapable to explain the pbm!!! According to him the valance fits my R line bumper but the body shop says the contrarie and I saw it with my own eyes... the valance is no long enough! !! For god sakes guys i need some accurate advice


----------



## ale_maggiolino (Oct 15, 2014)

*Very very compliments*



2012BeetleT said:


> finally all done...


Hello guys I am writing from italy and i have a beetle. Me and my friends have a problem with this part. my question is: if we have the beetle NON R-LINE can we Mount this diffuser? the last question is: how long the internal (left exhaust exit - right exhaust exit)?
thank you in advance and W VW BEETLEEEEEEEEEEE :beetle: :beetle: :beetle: 
ASAP I PRESENT MY BBEETLEEE


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

No, this Rear Valance is Different from the R Line Black Valance. Its Meant to only fit Pre R Line Beetle Turbos. I think the Rear bumpers on the Rline Beetle are in fact different then Turbo Beetle Rear Bumpers before 2013.5


----------



## ale_maggiolino (Oct 15, 2014)

*rear valance*

sorry, but i have not the rear bumper r-line  i have the normal model 1.6 tdi, but i don't know if this rear valance is adattable on my normal and no r-line bumper.
help me please so i can order  thank youuuu


----------



## frago23 (May 5, 2014)

Vwguy026 
Have you the reference number of the R line black valance??


----------



## drevaen2 (Nov 22, 2010)

2012 bumper: 5C5807417CGRU
2013.5 bumper: 5C5807417FGRU

link to parts catalog: http://keffervwparts.com/parts/


----------



## ale_maggiolino (Oct 15, 2014)

*rear valance*

hi i bought this valance but for normal beetle is not correct 5C5807521C 9B9.
http://image.forumfree.it/9/8/1/7/5/9/2/1386660240.jpg
this is 140 cm but i need the rear valance r-line 135 cm as the photos of this thread 
i have it in my garage and it is on sale 
but i need some information about the rear valance r-line for not r-line bumper.
it is difficult to install this valvance the measure is correct?
byeeeeee


----------



## 2012BeetleT (Oct 8, 2012)

Part Number: 5C0071611B GRU


----------



## ale_maggiolino (Oct 15, 2014)

*thank you*

thank you so much bro 
asap i will post the photosssssss  bye and have a nice day


----------



## frago23 (May 5, 2014)

drevaen2 said:


> 2012 bumper: 5C5807417CGRU
> 2013.5 bumper: 5C5807417FGRU
> 
> link to parts catalog: http://keffervwparts.com/parts/


Hello again guys!!

This rear valance thing is driving me fu.. crazy!!
There are too many references all around this forum...

drevaen2:
Does the references you provided are those for the REAR VALANCE (the one with an additional lip like the R one) for R line bumpers ? or are those for the normal R line valance that comes with the R line pack?

Because in fact, I already have the R line valance/diffuser as my car is equipped with the R line pack. However, I am looking for the rear valance with the extra lip but adapted for Rline bumpers!! 
I know is a bit confusing 

Thank you guys for your help!!!!

Frago


----------



## 2012BeetleT (Oct 8, 2012)

Did you ever figure it out?


----------



## frago23 (May 5, 2014)

Not yet!!!
It seems the rear valance has been just made for Non R-line turbos.
I am still trying to find out whether or not this extra lip rear valance has been also made for R-line bumpers but havent got any confirmation for the time being! !!


----------



## 1bulldogger (Apr 22, 2015)

frago23 said:


> Not yet!!!
> It seems the rear valance has been just made for Non R-line turbos.
> I am still trying to find out whether or not this extra lip rear valance has been also made for R-line bumpers but havent got any confirmation for the time being! !!


The aftermarket rear spoiler with the lip does not fit on the R-line or the GSR as they both use a different rear bumper. The VW kit is to dress up the normal turbo or TDI or 2.5 edition Beetle. Hope that helps as it is listed in the VW accessories catalog that this piece is NOT for R-line or GSR


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

bumping an older thread because I want to know where to find the best deal on this part.
I found it here for $325.00:
http://www.parts.vw.com/vwparts/index.cfm?action=accessories&makeid=35&manufacturerid=1000&catalogid=200&categoryid=40003&subcat1=50009&subcat2=0&subcat3=0&subcat4=0&subcat5=0&modelid=847&siteid=9&itemid=410762&jointvehid=17288&startyear=2013&startrow=1&partnumber=&description=&retval=%2Fvwparts%2Findex.cfm%3Faction%3Daccessories%26siteid%3D9%26catalogid%3D200
Any insight on other sites that have it cheaper?

I also thought about the newer R-Line rear diffusers which are similar, but if I recall they are a black textured plastic, not smooth.


----------



## Silver StarBug (May 13, 2015)

drevaen2 said:


> Please , someone make a copy. So pricey for a piece of plastic.


You think that's pricy, try buying a set of ABT "eyelids"! Oh my wallet hurts!


----------



## Das Boot917 (Jan 5, 2013)

Current setup. Not an R-line valence, but a bumper i ordered directly from VWoA. cost was $350 shipped

Exhaust is 3" downpipe to mid-pipe, resonator + muffler delete and custom Y-pipe.


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

frago23 said:


> Hello again guys!!
> 
> This rear valance thing is driving me fu.. crazy!!
> There are too many references all around this forum...
> ...


The one with the "extra lip" as you call it does not fit 2013.5+ bumpers or stock R Line Bumpers. It only fits 2012-2013 Beetles. The 2013.5+ have a different bumper so the valance does not fit.


----------



## SIX SPEED (Apr 27, 2005)

I own a 2012 beetle. Just to make sure the rear valance will fit with out any problems?
Where is the best place to purchase?

This is the right one?
https://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Beetle--2.0T/Exterior/Body/Rear_Bumper/ES2606593/

Thanx :beer:


----------



## andre lavin (Jul 16, 2020)

*Rear valance*

Hey i think your rear valance looks pretty good on your beetle, and i would like to know where you got it from so i can buy one


----------

